# GE silicone I vs II



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

OK, both are 100% silicone except the II dries faster... So what makes I safe for aquariums but not II?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

probably what makes it dry faster?


----------



## RNeiswander (May 26, 2011)

Anti fungal additives is in ge 2, toxic to fish. Ge 1 is 100% silicone.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

RNeiswander said:


> Anti fungal additives is in ge 2, toxic to fish. Ge 1 is 100% silicone.


 it says that the ge II is 100% silicone as well.

I ask cause I am trying to source some black.

Also for that matter I used just the walmart brand 100% silicone in my sump (before I knew about all this) never had any issues

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

GE 2 has anti-mold and fungal additives that will kill fish.


----------



## Jim_PA (Aug 26, 2011)

Might want to read these links. 

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-326824.html

http://whatsinproducts.com/msds.php?brandId=10934


----------



## RNeiswander (May 26, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> it says that the ge II is 100% silicone as well.
> 
> I ask cause I am trying to source some black.
> 
> ...



Does the tube say 100% or is it on a website?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I thought it was Kitchen and Bath that had the anti fungal product. Did not matter if it was GE I or II. Window and Door was the one to use.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Jim_PA said:


> Might want to read these links.
> 
> http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-326824.html
> 
> http://whatsinproducts.com/msds.php?brandId=10934


good info! thanks Jim, good to see your still around 

So really the only thing that makes ge ii potentially harmful is the curing method which can cause it to leach ammonia, assuming I red it right!







RNeiswander said:


> Does the tube say 100% or is it on a website?


 says 100 on the tube


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

From what I read, GE 2 has mold inhibitors which may leak out of the sealant and into your tank. Both tubes I believe say that they should not be used in aquariums (probably a disclaimer). I know the GE 1 cures and releases some kind of acetic acid, definitely not ammonia due to the smell as it cures. GE 1 does not have mold inhibitors and it was what I used to make my inline heater.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Is this stuff the GE I that you all are talking about?

View attachment 53329


It Says:

-GEI*
-100% Silicone
-Kitchen/bath/Plumbing
-Permanently Waterproof

Doesn't Say:
-Anything about mold or mildew

Is this stuff safe to use?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Anyone know?


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

I believe that even with GE 1 you should not use the kitchen and bath.


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

You want windows and doors GE I

sent from an undisclosed location using morse code


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

reddhawkk said:


> I believe that even with GE 1 you should not use the kitchen and bath.


Damn okay!



lipadj46 said:


> You want windows and doors GE I
> 
> sent from an undisclosed location using morse code


I will have to take it back and find the correct one. thanks


----------

